# ShopSmith you thoughts?



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

I just discovered this thing called a ShopSmith, looks pretty cool and seems to do the tasks of many different tools, definatly a shop space saver. I was wondering what your thoughts on them are. Are they a worthy investment?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

This has been discussed on here numerous times with mixed results. I personally don't like the shopsmith and passed on getting one with all attachments for $300.00 but you will find some who love them. I think most would prefer individual tools but you can look at the link below for other post on this subject. I'm sure this has been discussed several times but I only found this one old post.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/shopsmith-good-bad-4565/





http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=215425


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*The Bottom Line*



b4d93r said:


> I just discovered this thing called a ShopSmith, looks pretty cool and seems to do the tasks of many different tools, definatly a shop space saver. I was wondering what your thoughts on them are. Are they a worthy investment?


In a single sentence...

If you have more time than working space, a Shopsmith may be a good investment.


----------



## clementfeme (Apr 28, 2009)

I for one am very pleased with my SS500. I have had in operation since 1985. I have inserted a Thin kerf , 7 1/2 in blade on it and use it for small cuts both cutoffs and ripping. Have just installed the Lift assist adaptor on it, and with the current ballance that I have, I can go from Horiz. to vertical Drill press mode with two Fingers. I have since purchased two table saws, two radial Arms, two 6 in. jointers, and a Sears floor Drill press. I have also purchased a Sears chop saw, and a 12 in. planer. 

But I am very pleased with the shop smith. Best regards to all.

Clement


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link rrbrown, I did a search and found lots of stuff where people mentioned the Shopsmith but I didn't see that post. I think my biggest interest is the options of the drill press and lathe. The table saw part I'm not sure about. I have an issue with the smaller design table saws, I just picture having issues with large 4x8 sheets. I guess thats why most people build a table to set the saw in. 

A lot of it has more to do with shop space. I haven't had a chance to fully measure the garage but in essence its a two car garage without the second door. I feel I have enough room but if something like the Shopsmith could help free up a little space that would be cool. But I'm also thinking that by the time I save up enough to get the Shopsmith I will probably be able to aquire each piece. guess thats why I'm researching it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What you understand about size and space you'll see whatever limitations the SS has. Some small spaces can benefit from folding tables that will form a surround for a table saw when in use. 

The ability of horizontal drilling is unique to the SS.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a few problems with the Shopsmith. I never used the lathe but know someone that has and he said there's a work height problem ( to low I think). I know the table saw is two high and can easily put your arm in the danger zone. The Drill Press and horizontal drilling are the best features. I have a Friend with one that he got used for $200 and it takes time to switch between tools, and allot of the work heights are two low or two high. For the most part his collects dust. I would invest in individual tools it would be cheaper then a new Shopsmith for sure. You can find other ways to save space if needed. Just my .02


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll probably go the route of individual tools. I'm pretty sure I have more than enough room for the primary tools (tablesaw, drill press, Router/router table, planer, and my mitersaw station) plus have room in the corner for car/motorcycle work. Most of the car stuff is basic maintenance which can be done in the driveway but will probably dedicate more to the bike. 

I think what brought this on was the overwhelming feeling I got the other day when I was just trying to find something in the garage. Currently its just piled up with junk. The garage (soon the become a shop) will go through a major transformation/clean up when I get started on it. I actually got a good look at the "attic" portion (if you want to call it that) and the room is somewhat limited but will work good for straight out storage. We also have a small shed built off to the side which I'll also clean up and start storing the garden/yard stuff in. 

I figure my biggest pieces will be the table saw and workbench that's apart from the counters/work areas along the walls. I'm planning on setting up the table saw in a way I can better manage and cut 4x8s from either side. It won't be massively huge and i'll have some portable support items but it will be big enough to make managing the sheets/boards more safe.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

I envy you... a space the size of a two car garage would be double what I currently have...
To give you an idea of what you can fit in one stall, I have a table saw, band saw, router table, oscillating spindle belt sander, cyclone seperator dust collector, 9" metal lathe, compound sliding miter saw, planer, benchtop drill press, two workbenches, and plenty of wood storage. It is a bit cramped, especially trying to cut 4x8 sheets of plywood.
I guess what I am trying to say is, space will not be an issue in a two car garage for quite a while... Jut remember, no matter how much room you have, you will continue to buy tools until you run out of room, then you will buy 3 more


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Let's say:
table saw $700-$1500
drill press $200-$600
lathe $300-$1200
sand table $100-$500

That's $1300 to $3800
Most would consider me generous with these prices between low and medium grade equipment (yes?).
My shop is at the end of my garage. Roughly 12x26'. 
(If I need the room, I pull the cars out - then I have 36x26'):shifty:
But in my 12x26":
I have an additional:
jointer
miter saw with a 10 ft table
router and table (I do want to upgrade the table)
etc.

All for cheaper than the cost of the ShopSmith.
I'm 100% for the success of the ShopSmith, but for me, the numbers don't add up. :sad:


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

daxinarian said:


> I envy you... a space the size of a two car garage would be double what I currently have...
> To give you an idea of what you can fit in one stall, I have a table saw, band saw, router table, oscillating spindle belt sander, cyclone seperator dust collector, 9" metal lathe, compound sliding miter saw, planer, benchtop drill press, two workbenches, and plenty of wood storage. It is a bit cramped, especially trying to cut 4x8 sheets of plywood.
> I guess what I am trying to say is, space will not be an issue in a two car garage for quite a while... Jut remember, no matter how much room you have, you will continue to buy tools until you run out of room, then you will buy 3 more


I know right now I'm not correctly estimating the amount of space I have now mostly because, as I mentioned before, the garage is full of junk just piled up and I haven't had a change to truly measure it. 

In the basic designs I've drawn out, I haven't really considered the size ratio of everything either. I know my miter saw station (in the drawings) take up the majority of the west wall and I know thats not necessarily true. Plus I haven't fully decided on if I'm going to build a portable station for it or leave it in one place. 

I don't have a lot of tools yet just a Jig, miter and scroll saw and a cordless power drill but I'm also doing shop pre-planning for the others. But thats part of the fun! I do know that the wish list contains a table saw, Drill press (haven't decided on bench or stand), planer and I'll be starting with a hand router. Still not sure about a bench router, haven't figured out the uses for that quite yet.

I do need to get somewhere that has some of those tools and actually look at them, that will help me with the size ratio issue. I'm mostly starting with cheaper stuff cause there's no way I could survive the trouble I'd get into if I bought a $1000 + piece of equipment right now! :laughing: However, as my skills increase I'll upgrade.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

If you haven't done any major buying yet, maybe my 2 cents will be useful. I have 4 shopsmiths in my shop. (Yeah, I know it kinda defeats the space savings of a combo tool, but I'm sort of a "Smith" junkie. Here's why. I learned woodworking from my dad on the shopsmith he bought new in about 1952. I still use that machine. I have another 1952 (these were the earlier model before the current Mark 5) a 1957 and a 1983 Mark 5. The most I've ever had to do to them was to put a set of bearings into either a motor or headstock, not from use, but from the previous owner letting it sit too many years & the bearing grease congealed. They run forever. As to change over time, it seems that the guys who actually own them are not the ones that grumble about it, it's those who don't own one & imagine it's a problem. Most changeover's take less than one minute. (really) 
I won't make a strong case for it's table saw (although it's always been fine for me) so if big table/tilt arbor is a must, get a separate table saw, but the shopsmith is a great variable speed lathe (didn't realize there was a height issue) great horizontal borer, drill press and 12" disk sander, all in a small space. Their jointer & bandsaw(which never needs adjustment) are first rate and while some will say they are small, I've biult a ton of stuff & they met my needs.
Now, obviously, I'm a bit biased here, but I've used them all my life & love them. (also tried separate tools) 
If you haven't gotten anything yet, you might want to consider a used Smith. Craigslist is a good starting point & you should be able to get a good set up for $300 -$500. The last mark 5 I found for a friend cost $50. and some new bearings & cleanup...all done for under $100. & I'm not even in a big metro area where there's a big selection. If you have questions, feel free to PM me. Obviously, I love to talk about this.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used a ShopSmith for 30 years. Very satisfied and have absolutely no problems with change over time. It's a great horizontal borer, lathe (no problems with height for this 6 footer), 12" disk sander and very accurate drill press. The table is a little small, but aux tables (which most build for any sized table) fix that problem. As for price. used ones are available for $3-500 and it's very simple to work on if it needs it. The bandsaw is superb, as well. 

I wouldn't trade mine for all stand alone machines I could buy for even the high cost of a new Shop Smith. The quality trade off just wouldn't be worth it to me.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Shopsmithtom thanks for the reply and input. 

I haven't done any purchasing yet as my financial adviser (a.k.a the fiance') has me on a "No bailout for you freeze". :laughing:

With just getting started in woodworking, I don't know what all tools I would need on a regular basis other than a table saw, and router all the others are "exotics". Why do I need a drill press when you can do the same with a hand drill and a steady hand? Why do I need a joiner other than it looks cool. That type of stuff. It's mostly because I haven't built or had a project where those things would have come in handy and this is why the shopsmith appeals to me.

It has all the things that a person starting out needs and is in one convenient package. I do agree with those that say you don't need it as the independent/individual stations are nice as well. But for me, maybe thats the future? My fiance' wants me to do all these "chores" and I don't have all the tools I need or the space at the moment so a Shopsmith fits right in with my current needs. I can set it up in the driveway and start working away. I beleive I've mentioned before but I am a little nervous about table saws in the fact that most of the area the table is is small and ripping 4x8 is what gets me. But I do understand that this is a skill and there are options to making it safer such as extentions and such.

I have access to one, one of my coworkers has one with all the accessories (bandsaw ect.). He bought is several years ago and never even took it out of its boxes. He's an older gentlemen and a really nice guy so I'm going to talk to him about a price. He's willing to do payments (He does know where I work! LOL) which definately fits into my budget. Now I just need to get approval from the financial manager! :laughing:

Well, my carpool is here and it's time to head to work! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

As to whether there is a need for certain tools, that's a real subjective question, but here's my take on it. (it's a good thing opinions are free & worth every penny) I've never been good enough to drill perfectly square (or specific angle) holes, so the drill press is the accurate way to go. (By the way, if you get a Shopsmith & don't get a copy of "Power Tool woodworking for Everyone" with it, go to ebay & get one. It'll cost $10-20 & be worth a ton more in usefulness. It shows how to set up simple jigs on the shopsmith to do amazing things you never even thought you could do.
As to usefulness of the jointer, a "jointed" glue joint is a better & less visable joint than the best sawn (is that the right word?) one. The thing I have found is that (& I've always gotten used stuff from craigslist, ebay or private parties) once I have an accessory, I find tons of uses for it. 
That book, by the way, might be a good purchase even before you would buy a Shopsmith just to give you some ideas of the potential of all the setups. Also, if you're looking for some guidance on prices, models almost anything, I guess, and don't want to run it through the forum, feel free send me a personal message. I'll help if I can. 
By the way, for your fiance's benefit, I remodeled an entire kitchen, bedroom & living/dining room at my lake place using my Shopsmith...tell her how much she'll benefit from your investment, too.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

"By the way, for your fiance's benefit, I remodeled an entire kitchen, bedroom & living/dining room at my lake place using my Shopsmith...tell her how much she'll benefit from your investment, too."

You are a sly old dog. But it works!


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> "By the way, for your fiance's benefit, I remodeled an entire kitchen, bedroom & living/dining room at my lake place using my Shopsmith...tell her how much she'll benefit from your investment, too."
> 
> You are a sly old dog. But it works!


LOL True! I have used that or similar angles before but it doesn't get to far. She has this thing of if the checking account drops below $500 she starts freaking out. Now before you say "Dang you gotta be rich!" we're not, she's just that good about budgeting our finances. 

It's also funny as she knows I want to do things like that and she wants them to but if the budget doesn't allow it then it doesn't allow anything and this is an area I need to work. 

_"So we can afford to upgrade the kitchen now, but should we spend half the budget on tools when we are able to do it and then not be able to do what we wanted because half of it was spent on tools? Or should we spend a little at a time now on tools that way when we are ready to remodel the kitchen, we have more to spend on that? If I buy the Shopsmith now and make payments, we can still save for the remodel." _

I think that logic may work. Plus my co-worker is willing to take payments. So what are your guys thoughts on a fair offer. He has everything and it cost him $2500 originally and it's all still in the box, never used. I was thinking $800 as I want to be fair but I also want a reasonable price the fiance' will feel comfortable with.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

$800 may or may not be a fair price. If you find out the serial #, you can go to the Shopsmith site & learn the year it was made. This will help for value. Also, find out if it is a model 500, 510 or 520. This will effect the value big time. 

Then ask if it includes any optional SPT's. (supplimental power tools) Things like the bandsaw or jointer included would be very good. Just knowing what he paid isn't enough to be useful. Paying full retail for a new one (while I believe it's worth it in the long run) is not nesessary when there are so many good used deals around. Letting you make payments might sound attractive, but only if the price is not more than market value for used stuff...maybe a little higher is OK for the convenience. 

As a side bar, if you do this & make payments, even if he is a friend or co-worker, or neighbor, have an egreement in writing sighed by both parties laying out just EXACTLY what the terms are. That might sound picky, but it's best in the long run. 

If you get more details on the machine, feel free to ask me anything. I'll be glad to give my opinion on values of used stuff. I've bought, rebuilt & sold many Shopsmiths, so I'll be glad to give the benefit of that experience. Also, check out craigslist in your area. It's been a great source for me. -SST


----------



## bbjornstad (Nov 8, 2009)

*A question on SS & then i will let it go.*

A while back I inherited a Magna (MonkeyWards?) Mark VII. it must have sat for years, and i have been trying to get it going for sometime. the motor hums, but nothing turns. I got a manual online and i think i read where you you do not shut it down at HI\LO? RPM because it has a hard time with next start-up? How does one determine if the Headstock is worth rebuilding($$) or replacing($$$)? I saw recently where someone had just removed the headstock and replaced\attached with a plain motor. it had a pulley with 3 dia's and another attached to the spindle with 3 offset 3 dia's, and they just moved the belt from one dia to the other to change speed. I can do that... although I will have to fabricate a plate for the motor..


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

There are a couple of issues a work here. First, the machine you mention, a Mark VII is kind of a "one off" machine. They were a short production machine with a reversible motor & drive system unlike the early 10er's and the Mark V that makes up the bulk of Shopsmith production. Parts for that machine are relatively rare as they didn't make all that many. The high speed shut down/startup issue is largely overstated as a problem if the machine is in good running order, it's kinda like starting to drive w/ a manual transmission set in high gear to start. On an unused machine (keep in mind that a Mark VII dates to 1960) so the grease in the bearings has had almost a half century to dry up and/or congeal) there's usually just too much internal drag in the machine to start running. If the drive system is intact, what you'll probably need to do is put new bearings in the upper & idler shafts & maybe also the motor. If you're handy & mechanical, you can do it yourself & bearings will cost between $25 & about $80.00 depending whether you use Chinese or US made. Some Chinese sources are fine, by the way. Before you do this, you should make sure there are no stripped gears in the variable speed drive set up. If it were me, I'd part it out on ebay. The other setup you described actually sounds like a model 10er headstock with the exposed motor & 3 step pulleys & not compatible to your stuff. You might want to go to the Shopsmith website & click Mark V & look at the history of the machine. I may have other resources & if you PM me we can pursue those.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

The opportunity to discuss the purchase of the shopsmith presented itself last night in the form of a new puppy. I told here i'll make a deal with her, she can get the new puppy if I can get the shopsmith. Looks like we're getting a puppy. :laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

b4d93r said:


> The opportunity to discuss the purchase of the shopsmith presented itself last night in the form of a new puppy. I told here i'll make a deal with her, she can get the new puppy if I can get the shopsmith. Looks like we're getting a puppy. :laughing:


Congratulations! I'm sure you will love them both. BTW welcome to the "Cult".

You might go over here for some Shop Smith assistance, if you need it. Lots of info and tons of shop projects.

http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/

Great bunch and always willing to help. Just like here!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*The other brand ???*

Does anyone know what the other Shopsmith type equipment manufacturer is?
I had catalog info a few years ago (before my last move) and I don't seem to be able to find either. This other manufacturer also made similar sized metal working equipment.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*The other Brand ???*

I found the link to the other brand.
See below.

http://www.smithy.com/products.php?cid=18


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

I spoke to soon. Plans have changed. My co-worker want's way too much in my opinion ($1200) and won't budge. My fiance' and I sat down last night and went through Home Depot's site and priced out all the pieces that come with the Shopsmith and I would be able to get all of them plus a few other items for that amount. So we both made the decision that we will go individual pieces instead. 

One good thing is that I can build a table for my table saw to sit in how I want it and feel safer using it. I wasn't able to do that with the Shopsmith. Going this route means i'll have to plan my shop space a little better but I'm good with that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nothing against shopsmith but*

I'm glad it worked out this way. Any tool that claims to do 5 different tasks can't possibly do them all "equally" well, in my opinion. There is nothing like a freestanding table table saw with a large table to support the work and a tilting arbor (left) the TS being the workhorse of the shop. The bandsaw, jointer and drill press are also best as freestanding tools. You are not limited to a certain size as an attachment would be on the SS. If space is limited, roller bases will allow you to roll tools into use as required and store them easily. They run about $70 per tool and figure that in to the budget. Acquire tools as the job requires and eventually you will have a complete shop. The Riged brand from HD gets mixed reviews. Most say they are fine. Myself, I think Grizzly has the best tools for the money. I own 4 Grizzly tools and have only good things to say. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck on the direction you're going. As an admitted Shopsmith nut I'm thinking (of course) that your headed in the wrong direction. (remember, it seems like people are strongly divided on this issue) I agree that your friend wants too much for the machine. If you're willing to look around, you should be able to find a good used Smith for $300 with the basic 5 functions & maybe even with the bandsaw & jointer as well. Even if it's $500, & you hate the Shopsmith table saw function & spend $300 more for that, you'd be money ahead & I doubt that any of the tools you priced out at Home Depot will last 50 years which is commonplace with a Shopsmith. While I'm tempted to babble on with lots more reasons to reconsider, (remember, I'm a "Smith" nut) I won't take up any more space. After all, we get our tools to build stuff & have fun. I do, Which ever way you go, you will too. Life is good.
By the way, with regard to that reference above to the Supershop, I heard that they went under, and I note that Harbor Freight now has a combo tool online that looks suspiciously like it for about $1800.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

There are advantages and disadvantages to both sides of the discussion as I am finding out. Space was one of the biggest factors for me along with cost. I'll admit, the individual tools I'll purchase will be more of they Ryobi brand than any other. I own a few of their products and they have done the job as I have needed without issue. Keep in mind I'm still beginning and my skills aren't the best. 

I can't see dropping $400-$500 on a single tool that I'll use a few times vs. $100 - $300 on the same tool especially with my current skill set. I'm also a believer that one doesn't have to have the uber expensive and fancy tool to do a job. I've proven this to myself over and over. For example, back in college, I beat the three other guys in my PE course in the bicycling final test on a huffy while they had the $1000 + fancy road bikes and I wasn't out of breath or tired and ready for 5 more miles when they crossed the finish line. This was because I had the skill set and took care of my tool (bike). There are other examples but you get the point. 

The Shopsmith was a starting point for me. It would give me the primary tools I would need to accomplish the majority of tasks that I need to do at this time (mostly honey-dos). As my skill set increased and got better, so would my tools. 

Eventually I would like to start building furniture. Plus I still have the whole garage/shop space I need to get set up. Once I have the shop area ready, then I can start to look at the nicer tools such as the Grizzly line. one gentleman posted a pic of his shop here and it's a beautiful shop, full of what seems the entire Rigid line. This is a goal for me that I have set for myself, to have a shop like that. I actually put his pic as my desktop wallpaper as insparation. :laughing: 

I'm still going to keep an eye out for a Shopsmith. You never know when that one sweet deal pops up. The other tools won't be appearing very quickly I can say that for sure. There is a core set that I've worked out with the fiance' such as a table saw, router, shop vac, and a few misc hand tools. The shop vac, oddly enough was a no argument item. We've had to borrow a friends a couple of times and it has shown how much of a "need" it is than a "want". 

As my skills, shop space and projects grow, so will my tools.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Shopsmith*

Take a look on Craigs List.
Here in Texas they seem to be selling them alot.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been watching the one for Denver and surrounding areas. However I don't think I'll be getting one from there. The biggest reason i was going to get this one was that he was going to let me make payments which, right now is a do-able option. I don't know about you guys but I don't have $300-$1000 just lying around. This is also whats making the individual tools appealing as well. I can pick them up as I need them and the price is affordable.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*there's always a silver lining*

Now that your buying individual tools you can start planning for a nice new shop to build so you can use the new tools and have room to buy more tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I told the LOML that I was about finished getting tools for a while since I have almost everything I wanted and needed. Then by chance my 16 year old daughter decided to buy this as her first car.

Now the LOML tells me "Damn I guess you need Mechanics tools now."

The shopping began the next day.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

The old Shopsmith vs separate tool discussion has & probably will continue to go on forever with fervent supporters on both sides. I would encourage you to keep an eye out for a deal on one. Craigslist & local buyers guide papers can be a source. The way I've gotten my best deals was to put a "wanted; Shopsmith" type ad on craigslist. That way you might get someone without a predetermined price in mind & you can make the offer. Since I'm not in a hurry, I can offer low & walk away if they won't take it. Here's some of my history in that area. 
MK5(1957) w/ bandsaw & jointer, needed only cleanup & lube; $300. MK5 (1958) w/ jointer, needed motor bearings (1hr to install & $15 parts); $125. MK5 1962, needed nothing, $150. MK5,1993, $75, needed $100 in parts from ebay.
Obviously, it helps if you're handy to clean up and/or do a few things on them, but my point is: it never hurts to keep on the lookout for deals. Remember, even if you decide on a good table saw, the "Smith", from my experience, is a great lathe, horizontal borer, drill press & disk sander, all in a small space. (By the way, if you ever get tired of hearing me spout the Shopsmith stuff, feel free to just say "shut up". Like I said, I'm kind of a nut in that regard.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Now that your buying individual tools you can start planning for a nice new shop to build so you can use the new tools and have room to buy more tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I told the LOML that I was about finished getting tools for a while since I have almost everything I wanted and needed. Then by chance my 16 year old daughter decided to buy this as her first car.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that and have fun.
Wish I had room to do that.


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Now that your buying individual tools you can start planning for a nice new shop to build so you can use the new tools and have room to buy more tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I told the LOML that I was about finished getting tools for a while since I have almost everything I wanted and needed. Then by chance my 16 year old daughter decided to buy this as her first car.
> 
> ...


You have a very smart daughter. Lots of metal, little plastic. I used to have an old 76 Plymouth Fury that was a tank. Wish I still had it for my 11 year old. I for one can say that I plan to have my first driver running around in something that will cause more damage to the other can than hers. I'm not worried about the car at all, just the driver!


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

I just, like yesterday, purchase a used (mid 80's) Shopsmith Mark V with all accesories. Here in Texas and I gave the full asking price of $800.00. I'm not a novice with the hobby wood tools. 

At my summer place a full shop from Norwood bandsaw mill and shop tools to go from tree to a finish product. Here in Texas I needed a sawdust fix. I.E. the Shopsmith Mark V shall fill that need. The learning experence will be an adventure.

And if needed, shopsmithtom; I GOT YOU BABE.

J R in MO


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but this link may be useful for anyone repair/rebuilding an older Shopsmith. I use mine quite often:

http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/SS_Archives/SS121/SS121_Shopsmith_Reborn_Pt1.htm


Lots of good history!


----------



## tooljack (Jul 19, 2010)

rrich said:


> In a single sentence...
> 
> If you have more time than working space, a Shopsmith may be a good investment.


 
:yes: I bought a shopsmith over 30 years ago, I still have it I used it alot, did not like to reconfigure the machine for each task, i.e. saw,sand, drill etc. I bought separate stand and motors for all of the attachments (a big expense) things were better with that arrangement. I agree with the above post, if you have more time than you have space it okay, and if the item is used and cheap and in good condition then :yes: otherwise :no: get single purpose units you will be better off in the long run. Shopsmith parts and acessories are not low priced units. :boat: plot the trip before you launch. GOOD LUCK!! Jackie


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

they are always on craigslist around here


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

shopsmithtom said:


> If you haven't done any major buying yet, maybe my 2 cents will be useful. I have 4 shopsmiths in my shop. (Yeah, I know it kinda defeats the space savings of a combo tool, but I'm sort of a "Smith" junkie. Here's why. I learned woodworking from my dad on the shopsmith he bought new in about 1952. I still use that machine. I have another 1952 (these were the earlier model before the current Mark 5) a 1957 and a 1983 Mark 5. The most I've ever had to do to them was to put a set of bearings into either a motor or headstock, not from use, but from the previous owner letting it sit too many years & the bearing grease congealed. They run forever. As to change over time, it seems that the guys who actually own them are not the ones that grumble about it, it's those who don't own one & imagine it's a problem. Most changeover's take less than one minute. (really)
> I won't make a strong case for it's table saw (although it's always been fine for me) so if big table/tilt arbor is a must, get a separate table saw, but the shopsmith is a great variable speed lathe (didn't realize there was a height issue) great horizontal borer, drill press and 12" disk sander, all in a small space. Their jointer & bandsaw(which never needs adjustment) are first rate and while some will say they are small, I've biult a ton of stuff & they met my needs.
> Now, obviously, I'm a bit biased here, but I've used them all my life & love them. (also tried separate tools)
> If you haven't gotten anything yet, you might want to consider a used Smith. Craigslist is a good starting point & you should be able to get a good set up for $300 -$500. The last mark 5 I found for a friend cost $50. and some new bearings & cleanup...all done for under $100. & I'm not even in a big metro area where there's a big selection. If you have questions, feel free to PM me. Obviously, I love to talk about this.


I think mine is from the 50ies. Would love to share a pic with you some time and you can let me know if I've got everything

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave, I sent you a private massage. Hope you got it. Feel free to get in touch. -Tom


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*shopsmith*

Hi!
We own a Shopsmith mark V and use is professionally. We won't part with it because if (most) any of our stand alone tools "decides" to malfunction, then the SS MV steps in :thumbsup:! Time is $$!
It has always been accurate (over 30 yo) and can tackle most any job when it's called into service !
Our only complaint is as follows: we'd rather the saw feature to be "tilt arbor", rather than "tilt table" :blink:. But most cuts are at right angle to the table, but it's still a concern :huh:.
Great tool, when all is said and done :icon_smile:!
Best always,
Marena and Vinny


----------

